# Honda HS 50 Control Panel and Other



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Recently picked up HS50 pretty cheap but had a carb issue.

He( previous owner) tried taking it off and just cut fuel line and broke the plastic part for the choke arm.

Well, no problem , I have a carb from a donor machine.

How do you get the control panel off? I took the gas tank off. the 2 top bolts off. for the life of me how do you get that bottom bolt off? it seems totally unaccessible.

I needed to replace the fuel line. so i took the gas turnoff knob out. there are 2 little screws holding the 2 fuel lines on the metal turnoff/on switch. One was easy. No way to get to other.

I drilled a hole in control panel just so i would have a clear shot to that other screw. removed switch and replaced fuel line.

even if i got whole control panel off I can not see how you can remove that fuel switch unless you had a elbow ratchet screw driver. don't even know if they make those.

well, anyway. should have came here to ask before doing this. once i start something I can't stop because I will forget how to put things back together after a day or so.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If you tend to forget how things go back together, take pictures as you take stuff apart, this way you can always look at "how it was before".


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

The shop manual is pretty light...but these pages might help:


----------

